# Nissan Sunny B15 Stock Stereo Removal



## nzboy123 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi,
I have a Nissan Sunny B15. I was wondering if there is any way to replace the stock stereo? 

Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Since you say "Sunny," I have to assume you're not located in the US? Not sure if they deal out of the country, but check out Crutchfield.com (use "Sentra" instead of "Sunny" for the model) for vehicle component search. You may also want to talk to their sales dept. Their service is excellent and they provide the adapter harnesses and instructions with what the sell. I've used them many times over the past decade and their service has always been excellent! They are located in Virginia, USA.


----------

